# NATO Movement Control Brassard



## Klinkaroo (24 Jun 2009)

I have seen this brassard around worn by various people, never got to talk to them and only got the name of it out of the Dress Instructions. Could someone please explain to me what it is for exactly. Who wears them? Why do they wear them?

This is just for my personal curiosity.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jun 2009)

What brassard?  A photo would be nice.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (24 Jun 2009)

George,

The wagon wheel, used by Traffic Techs.

Klinkaroo,

As I said, it is worn by Traffic Techs.  They used to wear it during their day to day work, but recently (last year/this year) a CANFORGEN/Dress Committee instruction came out restricting when it could be worn.  It is designed for safety in loading/unloading operations.  Basically to identify who you can talk to about what is going on or coming off the aircraft, rail cars, etc.


----------



## chris_log (24 Jun 2009)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> As I said, it is worn by Traffic Techs.  They used to wear it during their day to day work, but recently (last year/this year) a CANFORGEN/Dress Committee instruction came out restricting when it could be worn.  It is designed for safety in loading/unloading operations.  Basically to identify who you can talk to about what is going on or coming off the aircraft, rail cars, etc.



Do you have a link to that CANFORGEN or instruction? I see Tfc Techs (and Mov O's) who wear them for their day to day work, not just while loading a C 17 or rail car.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jun 2009)

As mentioned in afore mentioned publication, that the question was asked from:




> (1) Worn on the upper left arm by military
> personnel employed in passenger
> servicing
> 
> ...



You will find them worn by "Movements" personnel at Airheads, Railheads, Ports, etc., wherever troops and equipment are being moved.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You will find them worn by "Movements" personnel at Airheads, Railheads, Ports, etc., wherever troops and equipment are being moved.



Hmmm... the Timmies near the gate to most bases should have a few then...


----------

